# I am/was little confused



## cabbie8675 (May 9, 2011)

I had thought that ice and water barrier went on top of the felt but everything says it needs to be on bottom.

I was planning on Synthetic underlayment to protect the structure in case of rain and a layer of #30 weight because shingle manufacture says it needs it(#30 felt) for Fire resistance. 

Would there be anything wrong with doing a roof like this.
Bottom layer ice water barrier to 2ft past heated wall (6ft)
Followed by Synthetic underlayment (fiberglass/plastic)
Followed by asphalt saturated Roof felt (tar paper)
Then shingles.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

We use two layers of underlayment as our default, so I see nothing wrong with that. But since you are spending the extra on underlayment, go ahead and get some good dimensional shingles to go with it.

_______________
JW Roofing
Handmade Barrel Tile Roof - Miami Roofing


----------

